# Buying a car or trike and insurance



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

IS it hard for an expat to get insurance on a car or trike there without being married? is it expensive for insurance?

thanks

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Near as I can see, they sell auto insurance the same here as they do in the states. We have bought insurance each year for the van we own by just going into the insurance sales office and buying.

The premiums seems to be very reasonable and will depend on the coverage you buy, same as we are used to. Don't know if it is good or not as I have not had any reason to make a claim yet.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> IS it hard for an expat to get insurance on a car or trike there without being married? is it expensive for insurance?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


No Problem if single.

Full coverage is Expensive, Liability is very inexpensive.

Typically, there will be many insurance companies near your LTO and where one get's their physical clearance. My Insurance lady also does my Registration renewals.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Insurance*



greenstreak1946 said:


> IS it hard for an expat to get insurance on a car or trike there without being married? is it expensive for insurance?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


Art the insurance is mandatory here and it's part of the registration for basic coverage I think around 1000 pesos maybe less for a motorcycle but if you want a more premium insurance policy the banks offer that, or my bank does PNB so I'm sure other banks offer various forms of insurance. So what I'm trying to say is that insurance is dirt cheap.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Automobile insurance is available as MCA said. However, insurance companies will *not *insure motorcycles or tricycles beyond the required public liability that is included with your licence plate tag each year. This is due in part to the high rate of accidents but mostly due to theft. They are stolen and then quickly sold for individual parts. Insurance companies would go out of business if they covered bikes and trikes here.


----------

